# TEE Pricing!!!!



## indanesthesia (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I might have finally figured out how to bill for TEE, now I just need to figure out what to charge for them.  

A lady I talked to in Texas told me they charge 1477.00 for 93312, and I was wondering if that is the normal for everyone else.  

What is the going rates for

93312
93320
93325
93321


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 28, 2010)

I was told on another list that there is a law against providers sharing what they charge on lists. I don't have the link they provided but after I read it I believed what they were saying was correct.


----------



## indanesthesia (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, thank you for that information.  So how would one come up with a fee for these procedures.  I have no idea where to begin on naming a price.  I am new to this.


----------



## gost (Sep 29, 2010)

I think most bill their unit rate x the number of units the code is assigned in the RBRVS.  For example:  if your practice charges $100 per unit and 93312 is worth 4 units (I think.  Mine isn't in front of me,) then you would bill $400 for 93312.  That's just one way to do it.


----------

